# Lower Calorie Pasta Salad Recipes



## annalisa_in_oz (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm looking for some relatively low calorie pasta salad recipes with lots of vegetables in them. I know pasta and low calorie don't belong in the same sentence but I'm on a constant diet here....sigh. 

Any favorites?

Annalisa


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 20, 2004)

OK, first things first.  If you are going to eat pasta you have to have not only the vegetables but a sufficient amount of protein.  You CANNOT just have pasta and vegetables!  OK, that was the mother hen in me!  :P 

I made a pasta one time (I can only give you ingredients though - and I hope I remember those).

pasta, of course  :roll: 

crisp blanched broccoli and carrots

Maybe spring onion?

I can't really remember all the veggies but the "sauce" was lots of fresh lime juice, olive oil, fresh grated Parmesan cheese, salt, pepper.

This is a recipe where you really need to rinse your pasta well to remove the starch so the olive oil and lime juice don't have to be quadrupled! 

I do remember it was the lime and Parmesan that were wonderful in this.  Add some grilled chicken that has been marinating in fresh lime juice and orange juice and garlic overnight!!  

You HAVE GOT to have some protein too!!!  Ok, ok, I'm done fussing!!  :? 

Sorry I didn't see this post earlier and welcome to the site - hope to see you here often and I promise not to fuss too much!! LOL


----------

